# Joining Dacron to Mono



## lonestranger (Aug 20, 2005)

I have been doing some testing of suggested knots for joining these lines and have been surprised with the results. joining 50# Dacron to 30# Mono Big Game (I will be using 80# Mono for a top shot but I did not have a roll when I started the testing)

Uni to Uni- failed at 23-25# the Dacron was breaking in the knot.

Surgeons Knot (4 wraps)- failed at 23-25# same thing

when I used the Surgeons knot to attach the hook to the dacron it would cut the line in the knot at 20-25#. This also happened with the Mono.

when I used the Polamar knot it cut the dacron too.

I then tried the Trilene knot with about 7 wraps to connect the Dacron to the hook. It held to 54# according to my 50# digital scale and still had not broken. I then tried it with my mono and it held till the line broke (not in the knot) at 35#. I had been using the surgeons knot to tie all my leaders and hooks to my line but I had never tested them with a scale. I will be using the Trilene knot from now on unless someone can prove to me that another knot is better.

But I still did not have a knot that would hold when attaching the two lines. Then I read on a Marlin fishing site that the Dacron was hollow and you could insert the mono into the Dacron about 6" and then tie a simple surgeons knot in the lines and it would hold and not cut the lines. So I tied that. This knot held until the mono broke (again not in the knot) If anyone else has any pointers, test results or information please share it with me.

Danny


----------



## Lou (May 22, 2004)

*connect*

Do the marlin connection. insert mono about two foot into dacron and tie dental floss two inches on each end of mono and dacron. just make a series of half hitches and tie off end of floss. Then put a couple drops of super glue on end connections,( I just coated the dental floss area with clearr finger nail polish.
This becomes the old chinese finger cuffs system.
good luck


----------



## nuclear fishin (May 29, 2004)

check out this months issue of Sport Fishing magazine there is a great article about this subject NF


----------

